# Khark 5/3/1 log



## Khark88 (Aug 8, 2020)

Took a couple months to get back in the swing of things after the shut down. Starting the 5/3/1 program again long term goals military 250 DL 550 Bench 405 Squat 500. Current 1RM training Max’s Military 180 DL 420 Bench 315 squat 385. 
The last set is as many as possible so here is what the first two weeks have looked like. 
Week1 
military 3x5 120,135,and 155 for 10 reps. 
DL 3x5  230,265,and 300 for 7 reps
Bench 3x5 195,225, and 255 for 8
Squat 3x5 240,275,and 315 for 8

Week 2
Military 3x3 130,145, 165 for 6
DL 3x3 245,280,315 for 10
Bench 3x3 210,240,270 for 5
Squat 3x3 260,295,330 for 8

Week 3 will be the 5/3/1 week looking forward to see how the sets of 1 go shooting for at least three reps on those.


----------



## Khark88 (Aug 9, 2020)

Had legs today main lift squat 5/3/1. Warm up 135 for 10 and 225 for 10. Work sets 275 for 5 315 for 3 and 350 for 6. Finished up with assistance work 4x10. 
leg press 6 plates
ham curls 110
leg extension 145
calf raise 90
lunges 70
according to the 1RM formula my new squat max is 410 so for the next round I will bump up my training max of 385 to 390.


----------



## CJ (Aug 9, 2020)

You crushed it that first time through. Good work.

Going to take the deload this next week, or run another block?


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 9, 2020)

Wendler's program works well.  Simple, yet effective.


----------



## Khark88 (Aug 9, 2020)

Gonna wait till about the 4th or 5th time through to deload unless I hit a sticking point before then. Tried to follow the start light to allow more time before my body needs the deload week. One of the reasons I picked this program was because I work 12hr shifts and motivation is not always 100% after work for a good session but if I can knock out the lift of the day I stick to the plan. So far I’m enjoying it. It is nice to have a certain rep and weight goal to shoot for.


----------



## CJ (Aug 9, 2020)

I made good progress the one time I ran 531 BBB for about 6 months. I liked it, hope you do too.


----------



## Khark88 (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah I started the program at the first of the year with the hope of getting a good 6 months to a year out of it then the rona shut every thing down about three months in. Hoping this time I can give it an uninterrupted run. Today was chest had 255x5 270x3 and 290x3 was hoping for a few more reps on the last set. Forgot to throw in my height and weight in the intro but I’m 5’7 205lbs. Started right around 230 back in May when everything opened back up been trying to dial everything back in since. Been holding steady between 205 and 210 for the last few weeks. Weight goal would be a lean 185-190.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 10, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Wendler's program works well.  Simple, yet effective.



All the best programs are.

None if this is rocket science. Just need to work hard and put the time in. Lots of time.


----------



## Khark88 (Aug 12, 2020)

Deadlift day 265x5 315x3 350x6. Everything felt good and solid tried to post a vid on here but couldn’t get it to load. Finished up with lat pulls bb rows cable rows db rows and shrugs 4x10.


----------

